# Deer for Breakfast‏? (Video)



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 24, 2009)

Deer For Breakfast In Texas - Video


----------



## Herald (Jul 24, 2009)

If I knew attracting deer was so easy...


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 24, 2009)

Whoa. I want that recipe.

The guy doesn't strike me as a hunter, and that's too bad. Even if all he had was a spear, he could fill the freezer for a season or two...


----------



## Herald (Jul 24, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Whoa. I want that recipe.
> 
> The guy doesn't strike me as a hunter, and that's too bad. Even if all he had was a spear, he could fill the freezer for a season or two...



That's what I was thinking. But where was the buck? Guess he didn't want a hand out.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jul 24, 2009)

That was really neat!


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 24, 2009)

deer for breakfast and whiskey for my men


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 24, 2009)

Around here, that's known as baiting, not breakfast


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Southern Twang (Jul 25, 2009)

I just didn't see the woman pet the deer and then use that same hand to pick up her toast!

I'm not a clean freak, but that's crossing the line.


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2009)

Southern Twang said:


> I just didn't see the woman pet the deer and then use that same hand to pick up her toast!
> 
> I'm not a clean freak, but that's crossing the line.



I agree. Deer are just filthy creatures. They're like rats. BIG TASTY RATS!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh no she din't just stroke that deer and then eat with that same hand!!!!


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist (Jul 25, 2009)

You guys _obviously_ haven't come across the deer Shampoo & Shower video


----------



## HokieAirman (Jul 25, 2009)

You guys are so cruel! I can't believe you'd even think about killing, then EATING one of those precious animals. Haven't you ever heard of the 6th Commandment! For SHAME!

-----Added 7/25/2009 at 12:23:35 EST-----

Hmmm...nobody's biting...yes, I was kidding.


----------



## Rangerus (Jul 25, 2009)

It's soooo hot in Texas...


----------

